# Thanksgiving Pig



## msmith (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah I know its turkey day but I would rather have something diffrent. Got this little rooter from the piney woods of east tx over the weekend. Had it brining overnight in a 50/50 mix of apple juice and water. Coated it with evoo and rubbed down with jeffs rub. Put it on the smoker at 4:30 this morning using hickory wood here's a pic getting brined will post the results later today.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be good I look forward to more Qview


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2009)

We smoked one of those (my first one) at the gathering at Jerry's camp this year and it was fun and I really enjoyed using the lang too. Yours looks great but it in the brine. So smoke it up and lets see the pickin.


----------



## bassman (Nov 26, 2009)

I can tell right now, that's gonna be good!


----------



## carpetride (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks a darn site better than an old turkey!


----------



## rivet (Nov 26, 2009)

Good deal! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2009)

Well after 8 hrs running the smoker at 250* I finally got the little rooter to 170* internal. I took the readings from the front shoulder and one of the hams. Didn't get any pics after the slicing and pulling due to camera malfuction. But did manage to get a finished shot and a pic of the general to show. The meat was very moist and tender and had no wild taste at all. Between the rub and the apple juice soak it had a sweet taste just right.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 27, 2009)

Super looking piggy and what can I say about the General except that *I want one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

I never understand people shooting 400lbs wild boars when they could be shooting a smaller tastier one like that. 

Except maybe to protect property and crops. 

When we did whole beaver in apple juice to get the taste of poplar tree out of the meat. We used a food grade bucket with a tight lid on it. You stuff the animal in the smallest container it will fit in with a little wiggle room, so that you don't need to waste as much apple juice. We also did porkys ( porkupines ) soaked in milk for the same reason. Takes the bitter poplar taste out. I know that beaver and porkys are just big rats, but they are tasty big rats. They have mostly been displaced around here so you never see them anymore. Whereas in the old days it was always easy to get one nearby. 

The highways killed all the porkys and habitat loss did the beaver in.

Almost forgot...... points for the nice pig smoke and for the General just cause I like it so much.


----------



## alx (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work on that wild fellar.I too like to marinate my pigs-whether wild or not....


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet looking pig and rig.  

What was your favorite part?


----------



## mr mac (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice, Marvin...nice.


----------



## rivet (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful hog you barbecued! All parts looked like the tastiest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good stuff, and of course how couldn't it be....that's one beautiful trailer unit you've got.


----------

